# Review: San Francisco's Annual Professional Photography Review



## grahamclarkphoto (Mar 20, 2013)

The PhotoAlliance 'Our World' annual photography portfolio review was held this past weekend in San Francisco. It's a national juried portfolio review and some some 3,000-5,000 photographers apply to in hopes of getting their work seen by professionals, with around 50 accepted. I was lucky enough to be accepted and was pretty excited to attend.







The event took place on March 16th and 17th between 10:00AM - 5:50PM, with an opening talk on the Friday before. It was held at the San Francisco Art Institute, which overlooks the bay up near Pier 39. The cost of entry was $40, and around $700 if you're accepted. The way it works is an accepted photographer selects ten out of fifty reviewers. The photographer will meet with ten reviewers, but only five of the ten will be guaranteed.

Who were the photographers that were selected? What kind of work did they present and what were their impressions of the PhotoAlliance Portfolio Review? I took some time out of my Saturday and Sunday to connect with some of the photographers to get a sense for who I had the pleasure to show with, and what kind of work they were showing.

To see who some of the photographers were and what their work looked like, check this out: http//www.grahamclarkphoto.com/photoalliance-portfolio-review-2013/

*Conclusions*
For professional photographers looking to expand their horizons and network with other photographers and people in the art community, the PhotoAlliance 'Our World' Annual Portfolio Review held in San Francisco is a great event that could be really useful. It has a hyperlocal emphasis, so for those who live elsewhere in the country you might find the network effects a bit limiting.

Have questions about this event or want more information? Reply below!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for your contributions to CR. 

I can't begin to tell you how nice it is to have a member that contributes excellent material. It really gets tiring when posters just whine.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 20, 2013)

grahamclarkphoto said:


> To see who some of the photographers were and what their work looked like, check this out



FTFY, your link was b0rked.

I'd love to do something like this event, but I feel my work right now would need a lot of effort to organize and come up with a quality portfolio of work, and figure out what I want it to say about me and what I shoot.


----------



## grahamclarkphoto (Mar 20, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Thanks for your contributions to CR.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how nice it is to have a member that contributes excellent material. It really gets tiring when posters just whine.



thanks! : )

Graham


----------



## grahamclarkphoto (Mar 20, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> grahamclarkphoto said:
> 
> 
> > To see who some of the photographers were and what their work looked like, check this out
> ...



sorry about that! fixed the URL: http://www.grahamclarkphoto.com/photoalliance-portfolio-review-2013/

Graham


----------

